# Monster Roof Project



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

I scored a retirement contract.I know that others have had bigger shingle projects but for me this is my first single structure massive shingle project.

There are 2 phases.The first phase is 302 sq. and the second is 423 sq.The First phase is 2 story with pretty good access.I will be using a 1 ton with a 14' bed and a couple of Big Tex goosies.Small equipment for manuverability.

I spoke with the church pastor who owns the property next to this facility and they have granted me permission to drive into a field and drive the entire length of the complex.I will be using plywood to drive on as not to create any dually tracks.It has been very dry so that should not be a factor.

I conducted a safety meeting today with my crews and the complex board of directors.I will be having a safety meeting every morning and will be on site participating in the demo and applications.

Phase 2 is single story.

In total there is 350 pipe flashings,109 damper vents and 800' of RidgeVent.

725 total square count excluding starter strips.I am starting out with 1,000' of starter strips.

725 sq. of Certainteed Burnt Sienna & Roofers Select.Moisture guard on the gutterlines/valley's and around all roof penetrations.

I will be posting pix of the progress and our ability to follow OSHA guidelines.I am pretty stoked about this project.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

.,.,


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

.,.,.,.,


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice sale.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> Nice sale.


Thanks Grumpy,,,And thanks for the Linkedin connection. :thumbup:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Tell your guy in the green shirt to get off the phone and get to work


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> Tell your guy in the green shirt to get off the phone and get to work


 
LMAO !!!! I keep telling him that. :laughing:


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

Awesome!! Nice sale indeed!

Did you sale that yourself or your salesman nab it?

The reason I ask....I would be super thankful to land a job like that, but would kick myself for having to pay a commission lol!! :thumbup::jester:


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

How many miles of H+R?:thumbup:


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Bring on the shingles.If it were not for field access the guys @ Roofers Mart would have died from this delivery. :laughing:


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

.,.,.,


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd be freakin' out about tire tracks and would either have laid down a plywood path or had everyone and their grandmother sign a disclaimer about me not being responsible for damage to grass and underground utilities etc... 

Good to see your not using some junk shingle on a large job like that!


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

I hear you Grumpy.I do have signed damage releases.The church board said have at it and they signed and now the project is well underway.


I am using a single crew because of the attention to detail needed for this project in regards to the vast amount of elderly and the access they need to leave and enter the facility.


I could have put 3 or 4 crews on it but I can only close off a single entryway at a time.There are 3 front sidewalk entries and no side entries but there is 2 far rear corner entries (Left,Right)that are field only access.


The residents are always coming and going as well as visitors,mail personnel,Home health,site managers,maintenance workers,grounds keepers etc.

It has taken alot more coordination and thought process with this project because of the sensitivity of the residents.There are very strict start times and finish times etc.

I had half of the parking lots taped,coned and flagged as well as around my trucks and construction fencing along the exits and also taped before they get to the construction fencing.

I then had 2 ambulances show up and drive through my barricades So this is my first coordination,planning intense project and I think I have pulled several years off my lifespan for worry.

We are well underway with 224 sq. off and on in 6 days with 7 guys including myself.I have been on site daily busting ass right beside my troops.

Below is an aerial view of the project.On the right is Phase 1 and the left is Phase 2.

And yes,,Certainteed LandMarks with Shadow Ridge was an excellent choice for this project. :thumbup:

I have a Youtube page so I am going to start taking video of the progress and final once the project is complete.Simple pictures won't do this project any justice.I will post the vids here.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Please come inspect my home! I think I have a clogged roof and a leaking drainage....


----------



## tonymike12 (Sep 22, 2012)

ok please give me your contact details.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

tonymike12 said:


> ok please give me your contact details.


 LOL are you effin' kidding me?!


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup1:


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

tonymike12 said:


> ok please give me your contact details.


L :laughing: M :laughing: A :laughing: O


----------



## brianshaw (Jan 21, 2013)

That look looks like a really good community and good work by you.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

:thumbup: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySyfetyEWdU :thumbup:


----------



## Trippconst (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow huge roof, i just run a little two man roof crew right now, just started this year. this is inspirational man! awesome roof


----------



## AmericanCustomContractors (Aug 5, 2013)

That is a lot of roof!


----------



## larson1951 (Aug 27, 2012)

is that guy still on the phone??


----------



## kateben (Nov 18, 2014)

Awesome....


----------



## MissFonzi (Feb 13, 2015)

Cool


----------

